# Can Am 570



## RHuttoSC

Hey guys, wondering if yall could help me out. I'm about to get a can am outlander l 570 and was thinking about getting 29.5 original outlaws. 

I don't want to break anything and I don't want the motor to strain. I don't necessarily want to sling them in the mud but I don't want it to seem sluggish, if you know what I mean.

Think I'd be better off going with 28s?

BTW I've had 2 420s with 27 outlaws, so that's what I have to compare it to. And my mud is fairly soupy with a little thickness sometimes, thats what she said.

Thanks


----------



## Cantbuytime

Not going to fit 29.5s without a lift and bending or cutting floorboards. This is an xmr with 2" spring spacers in rear


----------



## beepin

Pretty good stance man, just right clearance.


----------



## Ryanclement

Does anybody know how the 570 xmr runs 29.5 ol2? I was going go through 3p motorsports for their clutch kit and a slip,on pipe, a optimizer, and a intake with maybe extended snorkels. I ride in a lot of skews and white and red clay most of it has water in it but you do find thick stuff every once and a while. I'm a fan of skinnies (manly because ik small bore doesn't like wides) and I was wanting to run either 29.5 ol2 or 31 original outlaws. Can somebody help me and give me a little info about these bikes or am I asking to much out of 48 hp?


----------

